# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Отрывки из книги К. И. Чуковского «Высокое искусство».

## Zaya

«Высокое искусство» — превосходная книга о художественном переводе, тем, кто еще не читал, советую почитать. Впрочем, что это я? Имя автора говорит само за себя.
В этой теме я соберу отрывки, в которых говорится о переводе на украинский и с украинского или упоминаются украинские переводчики. Кое-где приходилось захватывать большие соседние куски, без которых смысл отрывка был бы неясен.
_______________________________ 
В одном из произведений Павла Тычины украинский пан, рассердившись на слугу, закричал: 
— Гоните его! Гоните его прочь! 
По-украински гоните — женить. Не подозревая об этом, переводчик подумал, что дело идет о свадьбе, и написал в переводе: 
— Женить его! женить!6 
И еще пример из той же области. Михаил Светлов, переводя стихотворение украинского поэта Сосюры, приписал Сосюре такую строку: 
По розам звенел трамвай. 
Прочтя этот загадочный стих, читатель был вправе подумать, что Сосюра — мистик-символист, сближающий явления обыденщины с какими-то небесными розами, может быть, с голубыми розами немецких романтиков, может быть, с блоковской розой из трагедии «Роза и крест», может быть, со Святой Розой средневекового рыцарства: 
Lumen coeli, sancta rosa! 
Прочтя у Сосюры в переводе Михаила Светлова об этом трамвае, звенящем по розам, мы могли бы без дальних околичностей причислить Сосюру к эпигонам брюсовской или блоковской школы. И все произошло оттого, что переводчик не знал, что «piг» по-украински угол, и принял его за розу! В подлиннике сказано просто: 
На углу звенел трамвай
(На розi дзвенiв трамвай). 
Одной этой словарной ошибкой Михаил Светлов дал читателю неверное представление о творческой физиономии Сосюры. 
Но значит ли это, что он плохой переводчик? Нисколько. Он подлинный поэт, и его ошибка — случайность. 
Все же хотелось бы, чтобы в нашей переводческой практике такие случайности не случались совсем. 
6. В. Н. Клюева. Заметки о переводе с украинского языка. — «Тетради переводчика». Изд. 1-го Московского педагогического института иностранных языков. М. , 1960, № 1 (4), с. 2.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava1.htm
```

_______________________________    

> По-украински гоните — женить.

 Пишется «женіть».   

> *ýгол 1.* кут, -á; *под углóм* під кутóм; _(наружный — здания, улицы)_ ріг, _род._ рóгу, _п._ на рóзі; *2.* _(внутренний — помещения)_ кутóк, -ткá, зáкуток, -тка, зáкут; *крáсный (перéдний) ~л* пóкуття, пóкуть, -тя

  

> *Lumen coeli, sancta rosa* 
> "Свет небес, святая роза". _У Пушкина описка coelum. 
> Обращение к Деве Марии, являющееся, по-видимому, авторским текстом Пушкина._ 
> Lumen coeli, sancta rosa! 
> Восклицал всех громче он, 
> И гнала его угроза 
> Мусульман со всех сторон. (_А. С. Пушкин, Жил на свете Рыцарь бедный..._)

----------


## Zaya

III 
Мы только что видели: решительно ни на чем не основаны иллюзии наивных читателей, воображающих, будто тот художественный перевод наиболее точен, который точнее скопирует фразеологию подлинника. 
Равным образом очень легко доказать, что не только калькирование иностранного синтаксиса, но и точное воспроизведение каждого отдельного слова не дают нам верного представления о подлиннике. 
И раньше всего потому, что в одном языке с каждым словом связаны совсем иные ассоциации, чем в другом языке. В каждом — другая иерархия слов. Стиль одного и того же слова даже в двух близких языках совершенно различен. 
Возьмем хотя бы такое общеславянское слово, как мать. Казалось бы, точный перевод его не представляет больших затруднений. А между тем бывают случаи, когда никак невозможно поставить знак равенства между русским «мать» и украинским «мати». 
Сделайте опыт, попробуйте перевести такое двустишие Шевченко: 
Тiльки наймичка шептала:
«Мати... мати... мати!» 
Дело как будто простое, а не удавалось еще ни одному переводчику. 
Мей перевел таким образом: 
Словно мертвая стояла:
«Мать! мать! мать!» она шептала6. 
Странный, как мне кажется, шепот в устах романтической девушки. И кроме того, вместо медлительного скорбного раздумья получилась скороговорка: «Мать, мать, мать». 
Федор Сологуб перевел те же слова по-другому, тоже не слишком удачно: 
Лишь батрачка лепетала:
«Матка... матка... матка!»7 
Смеяться над этими переводами нетрудно, но как же в самом деле перевести слово «мати»? Другой поэт ввел слово «мамо» и напечатал в своем переводе «Тополи»: 
Без него отец и мамо. 
Это тоже едва ли приемлемо, хотя бы уже потому, что слова мамо в русском языке не имеется. Слово мамо — украинское слово, и притом звательный падеж, так что сочетать его с именительным отец едва ли разрешает грамматика. 
В художественном языке, как мы знаем, все дело в стилистических оттенках, в тональностях. Тем-то и труден перевод стихотворений Шевченко, что в украинском и русском языках слова как будто и схожие и корни у них одинаковые, а стилистические оттенки совершенно различны. Казалось бы, какая разница между словами «мати» и «мать», а вот, как мы видим, бывают такие случаи несовпадения этих слов, или, вернее, оттенков, которые приданы им в двух языках. 
Когда украинец говорит слово «мамо» или «мати», для его языкового сознания эти слова находятся в полной гармонии со словами самого высокого стиля. Поэтому Шевченко в своем подражании пророку Осии мог среди торжественных библейских восклицаний написать и такое: 
Воскресни, мамо! 
Но когда Сологуб перевел этот возглас: 
Воскресни, мама! — 
у него получилось водевильно-пародийное смешение стилей, потому что для русского языкового сознания слово «мама» — комнатное, интимное слово, столь же неуместное в библейской торжественной речи, как, например, мамаша или маменька. Стилистическая неадекватность двух одинаково звучащих слов здесь очевидна для каждого. 
6. «Кобзарь» Тараса Шевченко в переводе русских поэтов под редакцией Н. В. Гербеля. СПб., 1876, с. 187. Украинское написание мати соответствует русскому маты. 
7. Т. Г. Шевченкo. Г. Кобзарь. Избранные стихотворения в переводе Ф. Сологуба. Л. , 1934, с. 312.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava3.htm
```

_______________________________    

> Это тоже едва ли приемлемо, хотя бы уже потому, что слова мамо в русском языке не имеется.

 Не было, пока олбанский не появился. ))

----------


## Zaya

Покойный украинский теоретик переводческого искусства Олексий Кундзич в одной из своих статей перечисляет ошибки и промахи тех переводчиков, которые наивно уверовали в смысловую эквивалентность одинаково звучащих, но разных по смыслу слов. 
Украинская бабка, напоминает он, совсем не то же, что русская баба, потому что баба это всякая женщина, а бабка — непременно старуха. «Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки» совсем не вечера, а вечорницi. 
Из этого он делает вывод, что «буквализм» не только калечение слова, уродование фразы, разрушение языка, это вместе с тем и разрушение художественных образов, картин, искажение изображенной в произведении реальной действительности10. 
10. Олексий Кундзич. Перевод и литературный язык. — В кн.: Мастерство перевода. М. , 1959, с. 22, 33.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava3.htm
```

----------


## ST

Отличная книга. 
ЗЫ: *Zaya*-а House MD уже на украинском есть? Хочу посмотреть...

----------


## Zaya

Уже давно. Он раньше по ICTV шел, сейчас по СТБ идет.

----------


## Zaya

III 
Теперь, когда вслед за М. Лозинским, Б. Пастернаком и С. Маршаком в нашей литературе возникло новое поколение таких крупных мастеров стихового перевода, как С. Липкин, В. Левик, Леонид Мартынов, Лев Гинзбург, Татьяна Гнедич, Н. Гребнев, Вера Звягинцева, Мария Петровых, Вера Потапова, Лев Пеньковский, А. Гитович, И. Комарова, А. Адалис, читателю легко убедиться, что при всем несходстве их талантов все они обладают целыми россыпями всевозможных синонимов и фразеологических форм. Отдельные слова их переводов далеко не всегда соответствуют отдельным словам оригинального текста, между тем как и смысл, и чувство, и стиль часто бывают переданы ими с абсолютной верностью. Это и есть наиболее распространенный в настоящее время переводческий метод: полное тождество целого при отсутствии сходства между отдельными его элементами. Триумфом этого труднейшего метода представляется мне перевод травестийной «Энеиды» И. П. Котляревского, сделанный Верой Потаповой. 
Наконец-то у русских читателей появилась возможность почувствовать всю буйную красоту этой широкоплечей, краснощекой поэмы, в которой уже второе столетие слышится голос запорожских «троянцев» — прямодушных, отчаянных и несокрушимо здоровых людей. Много потребовалось переводчице творческой смелости, чтобы, отказавшись от калькирования украинских стихов, передать с такой силой и правдой их необузданный дух. Этого она никогда не могла бы достигнуть, если бы не обладала тем безошибочным чувством литературного стиля, благодаря которому внешняя грубость не лишает ее перевод ни красоты, ни изящества. 
Это чувство и дало ей возможность, бережно сохранив украинский колорит эпопеи, переплавить ее всю в русской печи, придать ей русский простонародный чекан и тем самым добиться того, чтобы она превратилась в произведение русской поэзии. 
Конечно, Вере Потаповой нечего было бы и думать о выполнении этой нелегкой задачи, если бы ее лексика не была так богата. Свободно черпая из своих изобильных словарных запасов, она то и дело находит возможность воссоздать украинскую поэму строфа за строфой при помощи своих собственных слов; пусть этих слов не имеется в подлиннике, но они так родственно близки ему, так соответствуют его смыслу и стилю, что благодаря им читатель получает более верное представление о подлиннике, чем если бы ему дали буквальный подстрочник. Особенно удались ей те двустишия подлинника, которые дважды встречаются в каждой строфе. Четкие и звонкие, словно пословицы, они для перевода труднее всего. Верная своему методу перековки иноязычного текста, переводчица чеканит их так, что они сверкают и звенят, как и в подлиннике: 
И нам и храброму Энею
Накостыляли греки шею. 
Со мной побьешься на кулачках,
Домой вернешься на карачках. 
С поклоном подступивши, бабку
Схватил Энеевич в охапку. 
Пришли почтить ее особу
И облегчить ее хворобу. 
Венера устремилась к мужу
Все прелести у ней наружу. 
Кому что вздумается — сразу
Появится, как по приказу 
И так далее. Возьмите любую десятистрочную строфу «Энеиды» — всюду то же преображение переводчика в автора, в создателя русских поэтических ценностей. Вот, например, как звучит у Потаповой знаменитое воззвание Энея к Зевесу: 
Небось, проклятый старичище,
С небес на землю не сойдешь!
Ругнул бы я тебя почище,
Да ты и усом не моргнешь.
Придется пропадать мне, видно!
И как тебе, Зевес, не стыдно?
Людских не замечаешь мук!
Иль на глазищи сели бельма?
Чтоб ты ослеп навеки, шельма!
Ведь я тебе как будто внук! 
Особенно удались переводчице те страницы поэмы, где изображается ад. Здесь у нее много счастливых находок, вполне передающих стилистический строй украинского подлинника. Эней и Сивилла приблизились к Стиксу: 
Уж пекло было недалечко,
Но путь им пересекла речка. 
У причала был перевозчик, «засаленный старичина» Харон. Он, 
...многолюдством не смущенный,
Обкладывал народ крещеный,
Как водится в шинках у нас. 
Но в конце концов смилостивился, и путники вошли в демократическое деревенское пекло: 
Панов за то и мордовали
И припекали в свой черед,
Что людям льготы не давали,
На них смотрели, как на скот. 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Лгуны лизали сковородку.
Дрожащим за свое добро
Богатым скрягам лили в глотку
Расплавленное серебро. 
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Головорезы, прощелыги,
Бродяги, плуты, болтуны,
Все сводники и забулдыги,
Гадальщики и колдуны.
Разбойники и живодеры,
Мошенники, пропойцы, воры
Кипели в огненной смоле. 
Конечно, в понятие стиля должна входить также большая или меньшая текучесть поэтической речи, обусловленная в первую голову ее синтаксическим строем. Здесь опять-таки сказывается незаурядная сила Потаповой: стих ее струится легко и свободно, в нем нет тех опухолей и вывихов синтаксиса, которые неизбежно встречаются у переводчиков, гоняющихся за призраком формалистической точности. Те почти всегда обрекают свой стих на косноязычную дикцию. 
Таким косноязычием нисколько не страдает Потапова. Ее стих по своей живой и естественной дикции равен украинскому подлиннику. Ее перевод «Энеиды» хочется читать и перечитывать вслух: 
Не унывайте, молодицы,
Я вам отличный дам совет!
И белолицые девицы
Теперь избавятся от бед.
Доколе нам сидеть над морем?
За горе мы отплатим горем!
Сожжем постылые челны.
Тогда мужья — как на приколе:
Куда деваться? Поневоле
Они прижаться к нам должны! 
Богатый словарь нужен переводчику именно для того, чтобы переводить не дословно. Здесь своеобразный парадокс диалектики: если хочешь приблизиться к подлиннику, отойди возможно дальше от него, от его словарной оболочки и переводи его главную суть: его мысль, его стиль, его пафос (как выражался Белинский). Не букву буквой нужно воспроизводить в переводе, а (я готов повторять это тысячу раз!) улыбку — улыбкой, музыку — музыкой, душевную тональность — душевной тональностью.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava4.htm
```

----------


## Zaya

Переводчик «Давида Копперфильда» счел возможным написать такие строки: 
«Я кликнул извозчика: 
— Пошел! 
— Куда прикажете?» 
В подлиннике, конечно, нет ни «извозчика», ни «пошел», ни «куда прикажете», так как дело происходило не на Ордынке, а в Лондоне. Весь этот разговор измышлен переводчиком при Николае I, и тогда это измышление было понятно (хотя и тогда оно было нелепо). Но совершенно напрасно в тридцатых годах XX века его сохранили в советском издании Диккенса. И едва ли следовало бы в «Домби и сыне» называть главного управляющего банкирской конторой старшим приказчиком, как будто он заведует в Москве на Варварке лабазами «братьев Хреновых». Кепи в переводах Иринарха Введенского называлось шапкой, пальто — бекешей, писцы — писарями. 
Все эти «русизмы» были в то время естественны. 
Старый переводчик не мог отрешиться от выражений и слов, которые вносили в английскую жизнь реалии, свойственные тогдашнему русскому быту. Он и сам не замечал своей оплошности. 
Но порой такие «трансплантации» своих собственных национальных реалий в иноземные произведения поэзии совершаются переводчиками нарочито, сознательно, с определенной целью — сделать переводимые тексты доступнее и ближе той читательской массе, для которой предназначен перевод. 
Таковы, например, переводы стихотворений Некрасова, принадлежащие украинскому поэту М. П. Старицкому. Старицкий был сильный переводчик и отлично передавал самую тональность поэзии Некрасова, но считал нужным приноравливать эту поэзию к украинским нравам и к украинской природе. 
У Некрасова, например, сказано о русском солдате Иване: 
Богатырского сложения
Здоровенный был детинушка. 
Старицкий перевел это двустишие так: 
Був Михаиле не козак — орел,
Як дубочек pic прямiсенько. 
У Некрасова герой поэмы — русокудрый: 
И вилися у Иванушки
Русы кудри как шелковые. 
Старицкий, согласно украинской народной эстетике, делает его чернобровым: 
Красували в чернобривог
Пишнi кучерi шовковii. 
Чтобы приблизить поэзию Некрасова к родному фольклору, Старицкий счел себя вправе превратить березу Некрасова — в липу. Там, где у Некрасова сказано: 
Береза в лесу без вершины, — 
в украинском переводе читаем: 
Як липа без верху у лузi23. 
Переводя «Родину» Лермонтова, он заполнил весь свой перевод специфическими украинскими образами и заставил поэта смотреть не до полночи, а цiлу нiч не на 
...пляску с топаньем и свистом
Под говор пьяных мужичков, — 
а на то, 
Як поплавом танок ведуть дiвчата,
Як гопака сажають парубки24. 
Украинские переводчики советской эпохи при всем своем уважении к литературному наследию Старицкого раз навсегда отказались от его стилевых установок. В настоящее время в украинской литературе работают такие замечательные мастера, как Леонид Первомайский, Наталия Забила, Борис Тен (напечатавший в 1963 году свой великолепный перевод «Одиссеи»), и я не помню ни единого случая, когда бы в своих переводах они последовали методу М. П. Старицкого. 
23. В. В. Коптилов. Мова перекладiв М. П. Старицького з М. Ю. Лермонтова i M. О. Некрасова. — «Збiрник наукових праць аспiрантiв», 1961, № 16, с. 65—66. 
24. Ф. М. Неборячок. Михайло Старицький — перекладач Пушкiна. — В кн.: Питания художньоi майстерностi. Львiв, 1958, с. 64.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava5.htm
```

_______________________________    

> Був Михаиле не козак — орел,
> Як дубочек pic прямiсенько.

 Подозреваю, что там было написано «Михайло» (ударение падает на _а_), «дубочок» и «прямісінько».   

> Красували в чернобривог
> Пишнi кучерi шовковii.

 А эти строки наверяка выглядели так: 
Красували в чорнобривого
Пишні кучері шовковії.

----------


## Zaya

Известно, какую великую роль играет звукопись даже в творчестве такого поэта, как Некрасов, о котором долго среди эстетов держалась легенда, будто стихи его прозаичны, неуклюжи и малохудожественны. В знаменитом двустишии: 
Волга, Волга, весной многоводной
Ты не так заливаешь поля... — 
первая строка вся с начала до конца зиждется на многократном в-о, а вторая на звуке а. 
Между тем во французском переводе эти строки переданы с полным презрением к звукописи: 
Volga! Volga! meme grossie des pluies (?) du printemps,
Tu couvres moins nos champs...13 
Право, не так отвратительно искажение смысла этих гениальных стихов (а смысл здесь тоже искажен, потому что реки в России становятся многоводными не от дождей, а от растаявшего снега), как искажение их звукописи. Ведь звукопись «позволяет поэту сказать больше, нежели вообще могут говорить слова», и отнять у него эту власть — значит лишить его самого могучего средства воздействия на психику читателя. 
Такую же глухоту обнаружил, например, переводчик Вороний, попытавшийся дать украинскую версию знаменитого двустишия Фета: 
…не знаю сам, что буду
Петь, — но только песня зреет. 
В структуре фетовского двустишия самое главное — этот необычный разрыв между словами буду и петь, этот перенос слова петь в начало другой строки, отчего создается ритмический перебой, соответствующий тому неведению о своей будущей песне, которое сказалось в стихотворении Фета. А у переводчика никаких перебоев — самая «благополучная» ординарная ритмика: 
Що спiватиму, не знаю,
Але cпiвiв — повнi груди (!). 
13. N. Necrassov. Poesies populaires, trad, par E. Halperine-Kaminsky et Ch. Morice. Paris, p. 188.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava6.htm
```

----------


## Zaya

VI 
Изучая переводы Шекспира, исполненные в двадцатых и тридцатых годах, мы имеем возможность наблюдать, как формалистические методы мало-помалу преодолевались методами живыми и творческими. 
Но дань формализму все еще платили в ту пору лучшие из наших переводчиков. 
Именно тогда утвердилось фетишистское отношение к так называемой эквилинеарности и эквиритмии стиховых переводов: было выдвинуто строгое требование, чтобы каждое переведенное стихотворение — будет ли это трагедия или любовный романс — включало в себя столько же строк, что и подлинник, и чтобы ритм каждой строки перевода соответствовал ритму той же строки, находящейся в подлиннике. 
Требование само по себе чрезвычайно полезное: оно знаменовало собой конец того разгульного своеволия, которое бесконтрольно царило в переводах минувшей эпохи. Это значило, что отошли в невозвратное прошлое времена дилетантского отношения к Шекспиру, когда какой-нибудь барин, вроде ленивого Николая Михайловича Сатина, мог в своем переводе комедии «Сон в летнюю ночь» распоряжаться стихами Шекспира как вздумается и растягивать и кроить их по своему произведению так, чтобы из одного стиха выходило полтора или два, а порою и три и четыре. В результате таких причуд в переводе у Сатина оказалось двести тридцать добавочных строк! И никто даже не возражал против этого, так как в ту пору это было в порядке вещей! И до самого недавнего времени его перевод считался лучшим, потому что другие переводы «Сна в летнюю ночь» отстояли еще дальше от подлинника. 
А когда талантливый украинский переводчик М. Старицкий перевел всего «Гамлета» вместо ямбов хореями, — этот вандализм не только сошел ему с рук, но даже встретил горячих защитников13. 
Тридцатые годы положили этому самоуправству конец. Нам предлагалось радоваться, что в новом переводе «Лира» по сравнению с подлинным текстом нет ни единого лишнего стиха: в подлинном тексте две тысячи сто семьдесят14 стихов и в переводе две тысячи сто семьдесят. Критики, конечно, восхищались: впервые русскому поэту удалось перевести эту мировую трагедию стих в стих, строка в строку, воссоздавая с максимальной научной точностью все метрические особенности английского текста. 
Таков же «Гамлет» в переводе Михаила Лозинского15. Этот перевод можно читать рядом с подлинником, как идеальный подстрочник. 
В подлиннике две тысячи семьсот восемнадцать стихов и в переводе две тысячи семьсот восемнадцать, причем эквиритмия соблюдена изумительно: если в подлиннике одна строка впятеро короче других, в переводе ей соответствует столь же короткая. Если в подлинник вкраплены четыре строки, написанные размером старинных баллад, с внутренними рифмами в каждом нечетном стихе, будьте уверены, что в переводе воссозданы точно такие же ритмы и точно такие же рифмы. 
13. «Гамлет» в переводе М. Старицкого. Издание «Книгоспiлки», 1929. Защитником недопустимых причуд переводчика выступил А. Нiковський. См. кн.: Фiнкель Олександр. Теорiя й практика перекладу. Харкiв, 1929, с. 146. 
14. В переводе «Короля Лира», сделанном в 1856 году критиком Л. В. Дружининым, дне тысячи триста четырнадцать стихотворных строк, то есть на сто сорок четыре строки больше, чем в подлиннике, невзирая на то, что этот перевод изобилует купюрами. 
15. Шекспир. Трагическая история о Гамлете, принце Датском. М—Л., 1933.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava7.htm
```

----------


## Wowik

Я люблю вот тут почитывать: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/False_Frie ... he_Slavist

----------


## Zaya

Украинский переводчик М. П. Старицкий, с которым мы уже познакомились на предыдущих страницах, прибегал к методу трансформации переводимого текста буквально на каждом шагу. 
Переводя, например, «Сербские народные думы и песни» и встретив там рассказ о красавице, которая в подлиннике 
Запищала, как свирепая гадюка… - 
он заменил это сравнение такими словами: 
Як заб’ется мов зозуля сива… 
Зозуля по-украински кукушка. Превращая змею в кукушку, Старицкий пояснял эту трансформацию так: хотя сравнение жалобного вопля со змеиным шипением вполне соответствует сербским фольклорным традициям, буквальное воспроизведение этого образа вызовет в уме украинского (равно как и русского) читателя другие ассоциации, совершенно не схожие с теми, какие тот же образ вызывает у серба. 
Чтобы впечатлению, какое производит данная метафора в подлиннике, могло хоть отчасти уподобиться то, какое она произведет в переводе, Старицкий и счел себя вправе заменить «свирепую гадюку» - «кукушкой», наиболее привычной для украинской фольклорной традиции. 
Пример этот заимствован мною из поучительной статьи В. В. Коптилова «Трансформация художественного образа в поэтическом переводе», где, кстати сказать, отмечается, что позднейший переводчик «Сербских песен» Леонид Первомайский воспроизвел эту же сербскую метафору в точности, не прибегая ни к каким трансформациям: 
Засичала, наче змiя люта25. 
Леонида Первомайского, как мы видим, ничуть не смутило то обстоятельство, что метафора «противопоказана» украинской фольклорной поэзии. 
Здесь, как и во всех других областях литературного творчества, нет и не может быть универсальных рецептов. 
25. В. В. Коптилов. Трансформация художественного образа в поэтическом переводе. - В кн.: Теория и критика перевода. Л, 1962, с. 40.  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava8.htm
```

_______________________________    

> Як заб’ется

 «Як заб’ється» по-украински пишется.

----------


## Zaya

Стремление к адекватности перевода объясняется также и тем, что в последние годы методика точных наук не могла не отразиться на мыслительных навыках масс. Точность, реализм, научный учет проникли во все сферы нашей умственной жизни. Литературоведение во многих своих областях сделалось научной дисциплиной. В связи с этим среди теоретиков и мастеров перевода все настойчивее звучат голоса о необходимости построить переводческое искусство на строго научном фундаменте. Вот как убедительно пишет об этом известный современный исследователь Е. Эткинд в книге «Поэзия и перевод». 
«Лучшие советские мастера переводческого искусства, - пишет он, - соединяют в себе замечательных художников и выдающихся, самостоятельно работающих ученых-филологов. Мастер стиха Максим Рыльский воссоздал на украинском языке шедевры русской и мировой поэзии, - но его же перу принадлежат крупные исследования по литературоведению и поэтике. Павел Антокольский не только поэт-переводчик, он известный пушкинист, автор интересных исследований «Медного всадника» и пушкинской лирики, автор литературоведческой и критической книги «Поэты и время». С. Маршак издал отличную книгу критических статей и очерков по теории литературы «Воспитание словом». Выдающийся переводчик Шекспира на грузинский язык Гиви Гачечиладзе - доктор филологических наук, автор больших исследований по теории художественного перевода. Литовский поэт А. Венцлова пишет о том, как он, переводя «Евгения Онегина», использовал «множество различных исследований и комментариев», о том, что и они, и академическое полное издание сочинений Пушкина, в котором «приведены все черновые варианты произведений, позволяющие заглянуть в лабораторию автора», были для него «постоянным подспорьем в тяжелом труде над переводом произведений величайшего из русских поэтов».  

```
http://www.chukfamily.ru/Kornei/Prosa/Vysokoe/glava9.htm
```

----------

